

[Linux] Dota 2 crashing to desktop on load after latest update. - buro9
https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Dota-2/issues/1011

======
buro9
This must be a worst-case scenario for Valve, a Thanksgiving-eve update has
caused all Steam Linux users of Dota 2 (one of the most popular games on
Steam) to crash.

The github issues thread is incredibly active, but a lot of people are likely
to have a long weekend without their favourite game (including me).

